# How to increase dopamine levels?



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

I know about buproprion, sertraline and moclobemide(and other MAOs). I'm asking about all meds or supllements. Do You know other?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

You will find many listed here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dopaminergic


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

L dopa


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Rbk said:


> I know about buproprion, sertraline and moclobemide(and other MAOs). I'm asking about all meds or supllements. Do You know other?


Wellbutrin and sertaline do *NOT* significantly elevate dopamine, moclobemide seems to be VERY weak too.

Your best bets are: MAOI's (like parnate and nardil), dopamine agonist (selectively agonize dopamine, ropinirole, pramipexole,...) and stimulants (amphetamine etc).


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Wellbutrin and sertaline do *NOT* significantly elevate dopamine, moclobemide seems to be VERY weak too.


Yeah Wellbutrin doesn't increase dopamine. It might a tiny tiny bit, but it mostly targets norepherine.

Cheers,


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

There is not to much registered MAOs in my country. Nardil is not registered for sure. 

I must read more about l-dopa, ropinirole and pramipexole. 

I will write more later


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Selegiline in MAO-B selective doses is an option to elevate dopamine levels, but altough it can help with motivation... it may also increase anxiety. Low dose Amisulpride / Sulpiride works too, but prolaction increase scares many people off and long-term those drugs might also cause tardive dyskinesia even at tiny doses.

Probably best for treatment resistant SAD: Stimulants (+ Benzos as needed) or MAOIs like Nardil / Parnate.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Selegiline doesnt raise dopamine in the sexy area's.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Regular exercise of 20-30 mins. increases dopamine levels (and serotonin). Probably not as much and not as persistent as medication though. I do notice whenever I regularly exercise I have more energy, motivation, and sex drive (all of which I lost somewhat with Lexapro).

Bananas increase dopamine from what I hear. Probably not very much though.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

That does explain why I feel a bit better after exercise.

Does excercise increase dopamine more than seratonin?



alex999 said:


> Regular exercise of 20-30 mins. increases dopamine levels (and serotonin). Probably not as much and not as persistent as medication though. I do notice whenever I regularly exercise I have more energy, motivation, and sex drive (all of which I lost somewhat with Lexapro).
> 
> Bananas increase dopamine from what I hear. Probably not very much though.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

dope....should increase...dopamine levels?


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Medline said:


> Probably best for treatment resistant SAD: Stimulants


What kind of stimulants? Antidepressants?

And I have offtopic question: Do You guys believe that GABA neurotransmiter can cross blood-brain barrier when given as GABA itself? Because I read on polish wikipedia that GABA is able to cross that barrier, but I don't believe it.



polish wiki said:


> GABA jest jednym z niewielu neuroprzekaźników mogącym wywoływać efekty właściwe sobie będąc przyjmowana z zewnątrz organizmu przez spożywanie (typowe dawki 500-1500 mg)."


"gaba is one of few neurotransmiters which can make its effect when given from outside by eating(typical doses 500-1500mg)


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Rbk said:


> What kind of stimulants? Antidepressants?


Drugs like eg. Adderall (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adderall).



Rbk said:


> And I have offtopic question: Do You guys believe that GABA neurotransmiter can cross blood-brain barrier when given as GABA itself? Because I read on polish wikipedia that GABA is able to cross that barrier, but I don't believe it.


I think supplementing with GABA is useless. You may try Picamilon (GABA bond to Niacin) instead, it can cross the BBB.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

GABA does not pass the blood brain barrier.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Try L Theanine for GABA support

Cheers



Rbk said:


> What kind of stimulants? Antidepressants?
> 
> And I have offtopic question: Do You guys believe that GABA neurotransmiter can cross blood-brain barrier when given as GABA itself? Because I read on polish wikipedia that GABA is able to cross that barrier, but I don't believe it.
> 
> "gaba is one of few neurotransmiters which can make its effect when given from outside by eating(typical doses 500-1500mg)


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys


----------



## p4oloz (Aug 17, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Selegiline doesnt raise dopamine in the sexy area's.


and why can be used for depression too ? due to his weak amph metabolites ?

do you know some about "accoumulation" of this meds? If taken 2,5 every day, for a week will result in dangerous accoumulation right ? Thanks as always


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Medline said:


> Drugs like eg. Adderall (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adderall).


There is only methylphenidate available in Poland, and it's very difficult to get it. It's very difficult with a diagnosis of ADHD in adults in in our country.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

p4oloz said:


> and why can be used for depression too ? due to his weak amph metabolites ?
> 
> do you know some about "accoumulation" of this meds? If taken 2,5 every day, for a week will result in dangerous accoumulation right ? Thanks as always


I ment to say that the MAOB selective dosages dont raise dopamine the mesolimbic area's wich is important for social motivation, reward etc.. You can take 5mg a day and it stays MAOB selective, at this doses or (2,5mg) it can help depression for some people. You can even go up to 10mg a day but then your getting really close to full MAO inhibition, 5mg is the best dose for that.


----------



## p4oloz (Aug 17, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I ment to say that the MAOB selective dosages dont raise dopamine the mesolimbic area's wich is important for social motivation, reward etc.. You can take 5mg a day and it stays MAOB selective, at this doses or (2,5mg) it can help depression for some people. You can even go up to 10mg a day but then your getting really close to full MAO inhibition, 5mg is the best dose for that.


Yes, but i mean. If a person takes 5 mg for a week, it can result in an accumulation state ? (as 5mgx7day=35 mg ? ) and so making selegine dangerous, cause at that dosage it loose it selectivity on MAO-B ?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

p4oloz said:


> Yes, but i mean. If a person takes 5 mg for a week, it can result in an accumulation state ? (as 5mgx7day=35 mg ? ) and so making selegine dangerous, cause at that dosage it loose it selectivity on MAO-B ?


No, you can take 5mg daily without problem, it wil stay selective.


----------



## p4oloz (Aug 17, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> No, you can take 5mg daily without problem, it wil stay selective.


Ok, now it's more clear, thanks


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Is it true that sertraline is working on dopamine only on higher dosages like 150-200mg?



Mikoy said:


> There is only methylphenidate available in Poland, and it's very difficult to get it.


Amphetamine is considered narcotic I think, so they are supposed to change the law first to use it as a med drug.


----------



## faux (Sep 10, 2010)

If you want to go the natural route you can try amino acids, which are the base product or precursor of dopamine, but you must take them on an empty stomach for them to be best absorbed.

L-Phenylalanine is the precursor of L-Tyrosine

L-Tyrosine is the precursor of L-Dopa

L-Dopa is the precursor of Dopamine

So the process goes...

L-Phenylalanine > L-Tyrosine > L-Dopa > Dopamine

L-Dopa can be hard to get and is not well absorbed by the body. L-Tyrosine and L-Phenylalanine are both well absorbed and converted within the body. For the conversion to take place it is also important you are getting your vitamins, particularly the B's so think about taking a multivitamin or a B-complex vitamin. As far as obtaining it from food, cottage cheese is an excellent source of both L-Phenylalanine and L-Tyrosine so chow down on lots of it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some of us like dextroamphetamine, a literal happy pill:


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

I did take L-Phenylalanine on my drug holiday as well as something called libido max (I wanted yohimbine, but it was only sold in mixes at my store, has other things in it like ashwaganda) and I was in a great great mood that day and surprised that I wasn't exhausted since I didn't take my adderall. I also take b vitamins, a multi, and just started bee pollen yesterday. Don't know if it would work for you, but my husband was saying, what is up? Why are you in such a great mood? Going to try it again this weekend and see if I feel as up and happy! (I also take pristiq every other day and was taking 10mg of memantine at that time, but hopefully it can help some other people too regardless of these other things.) Good luck!


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

adderall and other stims are great for providing that initial boost to socialize but what about the crash after?take more drugs to avoid that?


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

belfort said:


> adderall and other stims are great for providing that initial boost to socialize but what about the crash after?take more drugs to avoid that?


Deal with it.

You could take a benzo to alleviate it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

On memantine i barely notice the crash.


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

MDPV is about 4x as potent a DARI as Methylphenidate and it lasts longer, is cheap, and you don't need a script for it...
This chemical on inhibits the reuptake of dopamine (Increases levels) unlike Amphetamine which is a dopamine as well as norepinepherine releaser as well as reuptake inhibitor (it also slightly affects serotonin)


Ritalin is just a dopamine reuptake inhibitor
Also cocaine is a DA reuptake inhitor as well as serotonin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

belfort said:


> adderall and other stims are great for providing that initial boost to socialize but what about the crash after?take more drugs to avoid that?


I only know what stimulants do to me, and I sure wouldn't call it a crash. The effect certainly ends after a certain time span, but it's like the end to a flight with a normal & totally uneventful landing of a plane.

I've never experienced anything that comes close to a "crash."


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Echonnector said:


> MDPV is about 4x as potent a DARI as Methylphenidate and it lasts longer, is cheap, and you don't need a script for it...
> This chemical on inhibits the reuptake of dopamine (Increases levels) unlike Amphetamine which is a dopamine as well as norepinepherine releaser as well as reuptake inhibitor (it also slightly affects serotonin)
> 
> Ritalin is just a dopamine reuptake inhibitor
> Also cocaine is a DA reuptake inhitor as well as serotonin


MDPV was the most horrid **** ive ever taken.


----------



## notsoflyguy (Sep 16, 2010)

I used to have mild-moderate SA...My doctor prescribed me adderall because I also have ADHD and he said it would knock them both out...so that sounded great to me. Immediately after beginning treatment, the effects were really miraculous, i felt like i was completely cured of both my SA and ADHD. Unfortunately i couldn't take the side effects. (at 20mg/day of the XR formula) I started feeling pains in my chest all the time like i was going to have a heart attack. I couldn't go to the gym because I felt like I was going to die after 5 minutes on the tread mill...so i decided to stop the treatment after about 2 weeks on it....thinking I would just go back to my normal anxious self. But after 2 days of discontinuing it i slipped in to a ****ing black hole of depression. My anxiety was amplified like 10 times from what it was prior to taking the adderall...I can barely leave the house now. I have nightmares every night and wake up feeling achy and sweaty. my breathing is totally ****ed...its getting slightly better each day though

I know everyone responds differently. but i can't imagine how anyone can handle amphetamines and actually say that they improve their lives.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

That will get better, give it some time withdrawal will go away completely.


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

Sometimes I have felt down coming down from adderall. Last night I again tried that mix I wrote about with yohimbine (it's called libido max, did nothing for my libido though unfortunately) and felt energy for the rest of the night. It has some other things in it (ashwaganda and some other things) and for me, this worked great and is OTC. I had bronchitis and took delsym when I started my adderal and never crashed until I stopped it so maybe that would work for you also (it has dxm, and nmda antagonist I think) which is also OTC and the pharmacist told me was safe to take as directed. Maybe these things will help you like they helped me. Good luck!


----------

